# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến > Miền Bắc >  Eureka Linh Trường Resort - Khám phá vẻ đẹp nguyên sơ của thiên nhiên

## duyphuong87

1 địa điểm du lịch mới đang chờ đón các bạn khám phá và trải nghiệm.

Để biết thêm thông tin xin vui lòng liên hệ Mr Duy: 0908 724 383 hoặc truy cập trang web: Khu nghỉ dưỡng Eureka - Công ty Bất động sản 126 - www.126land.vn

----------


## Meoluoi9x

Resort này sang trọng tiện nghi nhờ, ko biết giá cả có tốt ko

----------


## duyphuong87

hiện nay, khu nghỉ dưỡng đang khuyến mãi đó bạn. Bạn có thể truy cập website: eurekaresort.vn hoặc liên hệ Mr Duy: 0908 724 383 để biết thêm chi tiết.

Gía thấp nhất ngay thường chỉ có 450.000/phòng thôi. thích lắm

----------


## hoangtruongquetoi

tien nghi j ma tien.100k cung ko ai vao.tru nhung nguoi...haha

----------


## linhchi12

hic. minh khuyen cac ban ko nen di linh truong. bai bien thi dep that nhung xung quanh day ban lam, nhu ngoi tren dong rac vay. hichic. minh di roi nen ko muon cac ban cung sai lam nhu minh

----------

